# Possible Indiana Open?



## Jhong253 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm trying to organize an Indiana Open on December 13 or 20, 2008. It will be near Indiana University. Any people interested in coming? I just need a mere approximation to report to WCA.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 8, 2008)

If it was on the 13th I could probably make it. If I did come, I could also bring 2 or 3 timers/displays.

No promises though, I'll have to check my schedule.


----------



## philkt731 (Sep 8, 2008)

i would almost definitely come. and i bet mike hughey would too


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah, I'm sure Bloomington would be too close for me to resist. I only live about an hour and a half away.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Sep 8, 2008)

i could try but i can't say anything for sure yet


----------



## Jhong253 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ok, that's about 6 people. Looks like 13th seems to be the best time so far... Still need about 10 more people before I can get this thing official.


----------



## philkt731 (Sep 9, 2008)

isaac lives up by fort wane, that'd probably be around 3 or more hrs, and we could get some people from KY and OH


----------



## Bryan (Sep 9, 2008)

jhong253 said:


> Ok, that's about 6 people. Looks like 13th seems to be the best time so far... Still need about 10 more people before I can get this thing official.



I'm sure you'll be fine. If you hold it, they will come.

Unless you're in some remote area, then I wouldn't worry about turnout.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 9, 2008)

jhong253 said:


> Ok, that's about 6 people. Looks like 13th seems to be the best time so far... Still need about 10 more people before I can get this thing official.



Are you counting my daughters? I'm sure both of my older daughters will also compete, so there will be at least 3 Hugheys.


----------



## slncuber21 (Sep 9, 2008)

man i cant go, its too far away.


----------



## Jhong253 (Sep 9, 2008)

slncuber21 said:


> man i cant go, its too far away.



Well, where do you live? I see that you participated in Cincinnati open, and Bloomington is about 2.5 hours away from Cincinnati, about 1 hour south of Indianapolis.

Oh and Mike, I wasn't counting Rebecca and Marie when I said that. Looks like the count is about up to 10ish now.


----------



## slncuber21 (Sep 10, 2008)

well i traveled 5 hours to get to Cincinnati, so 7 hours would be a bit much..
i wish i could go tho- i wanted to actually meet the famed Mike Hughey


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 10, 2008)

slncuber21 said:


> well i traveled 5 hours to get to Cincinnati, so 7 hours would be a bit much..
> i wish i could go tho- i wanted to actually meet the famed Mike Hughey



Bloomington, Indiana is closer to everywhere in Illinois than is Cincinnati. Bloomington is just an hour and a half from me. It really should be closer to you than Cincinnati. I would guess more like 4 hours away for you, not 7. Are you sure you looked it up right?

I'm guessing I remember seeing you at the first Cincinnati Open, although I don't think we ever talked. I'm thinking it would be cool for you to talk to my daughters, and maybe do a few solves. It might be inspirational for them.


----------



## Jhong253 (Sep 13, 2008)

There is now a host site for the competition!

I'm going to talk to Tyson to make the competition official as soon as I post this message, and I've messaged Jim about a website.


----------



## Jhong253 (Sep 13, 2008)

Is anyone willing to judge/scramble for this?


----------



## Carson (Sep 14, 2008)

jhong253 said:


> There is now a host site for the competition!
> 
> I'm going to talk to Tyson to make the competition official as soon as I post this message, and I've messaged Jim about a website.



If you want, I can host the competition site on the KOII Cube Club site. I use Jim's script for registration.


----------



## Jhong253 (Sep 24, 2008)

The competition is now official!

Here is the website: http://thewonderidiot.net/indianna08.php

Pre-registration will be online by 9/25. If you plan to come, please pre-register!
Please refer to the website for additional information.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 24, 2008)

Very nice! I'm very happy that you're planning to do 4x4x4 BLD. But I must say that a 20 minute solve limit is pretty tough. I won't have any problem with it, but I'm afraid it may scare away other competitors. I need to have someone else compete against me in that event in order for it to be legitimate. A 30 minute solve limit would be much more reasonable - these days, most people who can really solve a 4x4x4 BLD can do it in that time or less. (For quite a while, I was significantly slower than 30 minutes, but these days it seems like most people's first solves are somewhere between 20 and 30 minutes.) But maybe you already know of another 4x4x4 BLD competitor who is coming who can easily solve in less than 20 minutes; if so, then I guess you can ignore me if you want. 

I intend to register for all events. And I will register my daughters too.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 24, 2008)

Hopefully by then I could handle the 20 minute time limit. Even then though, it's still a little harsh. All of my attempts (failed) have been 21-25 minutes.


----------



## Jhong253 (Sep 24, 2008)

ahhh... 
well... Shaden and Mike... how fast can you do guys do 3 3x3 BLD solves?
I can't give the BLD more than 1hour 15minutes. I assumed that it would take ~20 minutes for people to do 3 3x3 BLDs, and ~40 for 4x4 BLDs. I can give it 25 minute time limit, but I think 30 minutes is really pushing the limit. If you guys are willing to solve the last couple minutes of 2nd attempt at 4x4 BLD (I'm going to let you guys finish the 3x3 BLD first and then proceed to 4x4 BLD) while the beginning of 4x4 Speedsolve is going on, then I'll put in the 30-minute time limit. But I can't guarantee that it will be quiet in those last couple minutes though.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 24, 2008)

jhong253 said:


> ahhh...
> well... Shaden and Mike... how fast can you do guys do 3 3x3 BLD solves?
> I can't give the BLD more than 1hour 15minutes. I assumed that it would take ~20 minutes for people to do 3 3x3 BLDs, and ~40 for 4x4 BLDs. I can give it 25 minute time limit, but I think 30 minutes is really pushing the limit. If you guys are willing to solve the last couple minutes of 2nd attempt at 4x4 BLD (I'm going to let you guys finish the 3x3 BLD first and then proceed to 4x4 BLD) while the beginning of 4x4 Speedsolve is going on, then I'll put in the 30-minute time limit. But I can't guarantee that it will be quiet in those last couple minutes though.



I won't need anywhere near that time. My 4x4x4's should run no more than 12 minutes each, and the 3x3x3's should run no more than 3 minutes each, barring a disaster. So I don't think I'll be a problem.

I'm more concerned about others. I see nothing wrong with requiring that:
a. You may not start another BLD solve after 1:15, when the 4x4x4 speedsolves begin, and
b. If you are still solving when the 4x4x4 speedsolves begin, it's your problem - you have to simply deal with the noise around you.

I know at Chattahoochee this happened to me with 5x5x5 BLD (they started 5x5x5 speedsolving at the stackmats surrounding me while I was still finishing my last one), and while I did DNF the solve, I honestly don't think the commotion around me had anything to do with it - I was just terrible at BLD that day.  I felt a little sorry for Tim Reynolds, who did most of his last solve during that time - I'm sure it was really rough for him. But it's not too much to ask the slower people to take some penalty for being slower like this.

I just think that since half of the people who have ever solved a 4x4x4 BLD in competition have had their first solve over 20 minutes, it would be nice to give a more lenient time limit, if possible.

One other thing - maybe you'll get lucky and Magic and Master Magic will go quickly, so you might have a little more time.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 24, 2008)

At this point I take 3-4 minutes per 3x3 BLD. I don't mind other people cubing around me while I finish my last 4x4x4 BLD solve. I can just go near the end for 4x4 speed, and there shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Jhong253 (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, that sounds good. Chances are you two will be the only ones showing up doing 4x4 BLD. So I think I might be able to make the 4x4 time limit to 30 minutes. But again, the limit as it is right now is just an estimate -- I might change it to 30 minutes right before the event if there is time. Magic and master magic probably won't take that great deal of time anyway. What do you guys think about the schedule? Think it's adequate?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 25, 2008)

The schedule looks fine other than the squished BLD. Considering Mike and I will probably be the only 4x4 bld guys, I don't see it as much of an issue.


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 25, 2008)

hmm, too far away  2 hours and 55 minutes, if google informs me correctly.

*Walking directions* to 303 E Kirkwood Ave, Bloomington, IN 47408
141 mi – about 1 day 22 hours LOLOL


----------



## Jhong253 (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh come on... I went to Cincinnati twice and you can't come here once? 
and actually it takes only 2.5hours


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 25, 2008)

jhong253 said:


> Oh come on... I went to Cincinnati twice and you can't come here once?
> and actually it takes only 2.5hours



If I could drive, I would totally come. But I am only 15, so I can't drive and my parents don't want to drive that far. And my parents won't let my catch a ride with anyone else, either. So I don't really have a choice... And I don't think that I want to walk two days to get there . And I don't have a cell phone either, so I wouldn't be allowed to go even if I could drive.  unless I want to walk up to random people and ask if I can use their cell phones lol.


----------



## pcharles93 (Sep 25, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> jhong253 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh come on... I went to Cincinnati twice and you can't come here once?
> ...



I'm in the same predicament. I can drive, but not legally. My dad won't teach me the right way to drive anytime soon. They don't trust anyone outside the Vietnamese community to give me a ride. Not even Jim. I have a phone, but I'm discouraged from making calls because that's how I run into things. I'm a cuber, but I can't walk and talk at the same time.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 25, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> I can drive, but not legally. My dad won't teach me the right way to drive anytime soon.




Um..That doesn't make sense.


----------



## Jhong253 (Sep 25, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> CAT13 said:
> 
> 
> > jhong253 said:
> ...



Man... i really was looking forward to getting lots of ppl coming... sucks you two can't come


----------



## JBCM627 (Sep 25, 2008)

Again as to lexington, I will be driving and can bring a few people


----------



## Jhong253 (Sep 26, 2008)

The pre-registration is now up! If you plan on coming to Indiana Winter Open 2008, please pre-register!


----------



## Jhong253 (Sep 27, 2008)

The food poll is now up! If you plan to come, and would like to join us for dinner after the competition, please vote for the restaurant you would like to go to for dinner on the website!


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 27, 2008)

I am 95% sure I'm coming, so I'll preregister when I'm 100%.


----------



## philkt731 (Sep 30, 2008)

i saw jason baum signed up....


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 30, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> i saw jason baum signed up....



I saw you're not signed up yet - are you coming? If you're there, I suspect it will be you and Jason trading off on all the speed events. I might still have a shot at BLD (especially 4x4x4 BLD), although Jason is generally faster than me at 3x3x3 BLD and is probably catching up to me by now on 4x4x4 BLD too.

I hope you're coming too - it would be nice to actually finally meet you.


----------



## philkt731 (Oct 1, 2008)

I will most likely be coming, but I won't pre-register until later because I need to finalize it with my parents


----------



## Jhong253 (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok everyone, there's been a typo in the official site web address and now it has been changed. 

It is now: http://www.thewonderidiot.net/indiana08.php


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 21, 2008)

Hopefully I'll be coming... my friend has agreed to drive me, just need to get it past my parents.


----------



## Jhong253 (Oct 31, 2008)

It seems that the domain name for the official website has expired. It should be back up tonight, but if you still can't access it and would like to pre-register, then please email Jim using this form.


----------



## Jhong253 (Nov 1, 2008)

Right now, it seems that the website domain name may be down for awhile... So if you want to access the webpage, here is the address.

http://69.133.44.190/indiana08.php

Only a month to go!


----------



## Jhong253 (Nov 3, 2008)

The official web address is now back up! You can access it by:
http://www.thewonderidiot.net/indiana08.php


----------



## Jhong253 (Nov 20, 2008)

There has been some questions about adding megaminx to the competition. If you would like to see megaminx added, please reply here or at the shoutbox on the site. If you want to compete in megaminx, then please also tell me how fast you are at it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 20, 2008)

I would love to do megaminx. I average just a little over 3 minutes.

Remember the standard is mean of 3 solves for megaminx. You could make it a combined final with a minimum time on the first solve if you wanted to keep it reasonable.


----------



## Jhong253 (Dec 5, 2008)

Only a week to go! Please pre-register if you plan to come (if you haven't done that already)!


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 5, 2008)

Can't wait...


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 5, 2008)

I'll buy you dinner if you get a WR Phil.


----------



## JBCM627 (Dec 5, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> I'll buy you dinner if you get a WR Phil.



he should buy you dinner if he doesn't


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 5, 2008)

I really wanted to go to this competition. I've never been in Indiana before. Plus, I could really use another free pizza.


----------



## Jhong253 (Dec 6, 2008)

i wonder how many people will show up...


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 6, 2008)

How many timers/displays will you have? Only the ones provided by KOII?


----------



## Jhong253 (Dec 6, 2008)

Let's see... You and Carson will bring 4 (oh and please bring the stop watches and blindfolds too ), Mike Hughey will bring one (I hope so!), Jim will bring a couple (maybe???), and I have 2 rented from speedstacks, so hopefully at least 7 (I really hope Jim can bring at least 2 so we can do a lot).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 6, 2008)

Yes, I'll bring one timer/display.

Wow, this is shaping up to be a pretty big competition!


----------



## Jhong253 (Dec 6, 2008)

now i'm really getting worried about the size of the room I got reserved for this...


----------



## Jhong253 (Dec 6, 2008)

EVERYONE, if you would like to help me out by being cube runners, judges, or scramblers for events you are not participating in or after you've competed, please let me know by posting here or the website shoutbox!


----------



## Jason Baum (Dec 12, 2008)

As tempted as I am to go to this competition, I don't think I'm going to make it. I'm pretty broke right now, and it's almost a 10 hour drive for me to get there, plus money for a hotel room/food. It adds up quick, and I need that money to buy Christmas presents for people. I just think that it would be wiser to wait for a competition that's a little closer to me. I was really looking forward to going to this, but I'm unfortunately going to have to back out.

I hope everyone has a great time, and I'm looking forward to seeing the results!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 12, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> As tempted as I am to go to this competition, I don't think I'm going to make it. I'm pretty broke right now, and it's almost a 10 hour drive for me to get there, plus money for a hotel room/food. It adds up quick, and I need that money to buy Christmas presents for people. I just think that it would be wiser to wait for a competition that's a little closer to me. I was really looking forward to going to this, but I'm unfortunately going to have to back out.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great time, and I'm looking forward to seeing the results!



That's too bad, Jason. I'm that much happier I got to go to the Virginia Open now! But I completely understand - I suspect there will be less traveling in general by cubers next year, with the economy being what it is these days.

It's a pity, though - it would have been fun to see you square off against Phil.


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah, it would've been awesome to have Jason there. With gas prices the way they are right now though, driving isn't nearly as expensive as in the summer, and I'm sure you could find someone to stay with overnight, possibly in Cincy, but maybe I'm being to optimistic and overly hoping you will still come


----------



## isaacthecuber (Dec 13, 2008)

Can't wait! 
I'm so unpracticed though! 
It will still be fun, though!


----------



## Jhong253 (Dec 14, 2008)

The competition was a smashing hit!
We had about ~29 people present, and the competition ran very smoothly.
I do not believe there were any records broken.

There was no mystery event... I was planning to have Jason Baum, Phil Thomas, Dakota Harris, and Issac Wappes race, but two of the 4 didn't show up. 

Mike Hughey won with 8 minute something on 4x4 BLD, Takao Hashimoto won all non-Rubik's puzzle events, and Phil & Issac the speedy boys took almost everything else. 

I got sick the day before this , and I believe I did not do as efficiently as I could have had I not been so worn out.

Anyway, Tyson's new competition methodology was tried out, and I ended up having enough time to make 4x4 a final instead of combined final, add another 2x2 round, and add megaminx.

I hope everyone had lots of fun, and I believe I will try to organize another competition in Bloomington in around September. Hope to see you all in a competition nearby!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow, Mike! Great job on the 8 solve!


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 14, 2008)

jhong253 said:


> The competition was a smashing hit!
> We had about ~29 people present, and the competition ran very smoothly.
> I do not believe there were any records broken.
> 
> ...



Dakota's stopped cubing for now.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 14, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> Wow, Mike! Great job on the 8 solve!



Thanks, Hadley! As I recall, it was 8:2x.xx, which made it my fastest ever non-lucky 4x4x4 BLD, and in competition no less! It totally made up for the fact that, for the first time, I DNFed all three 3x3x3 BLDs right before it.

And right after that I got a 38 move fewest moves solution, even though I only had 40 minutes to complete it because I came in late from the 4x4x4 BLD event. I found the 38 move solution in just 23 minutes. (Phil won fewest moves with 34 moves.)

I was also happy because I got a sub-3 megaminx average, and another sub-1 square-1 average. And a low 27 3x3x3 average. Everything went great for me except 3x3x3 BLD!

Thanks to Joe and Jim for running a great competition!


----------



## Jason Baum (Dec 14, 2008)

Sounds like a great competition! I really wish I could have gone. What was the winning average?

Congrats on the 4x4x4 BLD Mike!


----------



## JBCM627 (Dec 14, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> What was the winning average?



14.06, by Isaac Wappes.

Bob is at a comedy club right now I think, so results may not be up on the WCA for a while. I'll post the spreadsheet in a bit.


----------



## JBCM627 (Dec 14, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Thanks to Joe and Jim for running a great competition!



And everyone else who helped!

Scrambles and results are now up on the competition website. Let me (or Bob, or Joe, or someone) know if anything looks out of place.


----------



## Bob (Dec 14, 2008)

results are posted. If they don't appear to be there, hit refresh.


----------



## Jhong253 (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks to all those who helped, and congratulations to the winners! I'm going to try to organize another one in the summer -- anywhere between May and September -- hope to see you all then!


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 14, 2008)

Another awesome competition! My results were mixed, probably due to my surgery the thrusday before

2x2 was okay, i got the 2nd and 3rd best avgs in NA (I now have 2,3,4,6,7,8) 3.53, 3.61. The 3.53 puts me at 3rd in the world.

I extended my streak to 8 straight avgs with a sub 3, but then snapped it in the finals, although I kept up the pace of 1 sub 3 per 5 solves through my last 9 avgs by having two sub 3s in the first round 


3x3 was terrible for me, I had one good single (11.84)

OH was also terrible for me, again only one good single (22.25)

4x4 was pretty good for me, it was a nice avg (1:00.26), I just want a faster single than 55.28 and eventually a sub-60 avg

BLD was awesome for me: 1:41, 1:29, and DNF The second one could've actually been faster, I almost couldn't find the last edge cycle

Minx was alright, barely broke my single and avg bests 2:31, and 2:45, but i never practice

Fewest moves was pretty good, 34. I got a pll skip. I also found a 19 move F2L but could not do any manipulations to find a good ll

Magic was bad, I dont have one but I competed anyway, got like a 2.7 single and a 4 avg haha


Really nice job Isaac, winning 3x3, OH, and 4x4 (with 49/59)


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 15, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> 2x2 was okay, i got the 2nd and 3rd best avgs in NA (I now have 2,3,4,6,7,8) 3.53, 3.61. The 3.53 puts me at 3rd in the world.



Meh, I could've been down there for 2x2 had I not gotten two +2's at Nanjing.


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 15, 2008)

How'd you do there?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 16, 2008)

+2's killed the potential sub-4 average.  3.70 -> 4.55


----------

